# Should I add or drop anything post shake



## pilgrim (Oct 15, 2014)

I shove as much power greens as I can in a ninja then add. 
One cup oatmeal 
Two eggs
Banana 
Scoop of whey
Two heaping tbl spoons ground flax seed 
A little milk


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 15, 2014)

then u shit your brains out hahaha..If i eat heavy right after the workout i will puke so i keep it simple post ..protein shake and fruit or a sports drink.a hour after i start eating real food


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 16, 2014)

That sounds awful lol

I like a burrito or a cheesesteak.


----------



## trodizzle (Oct 16, 2014)

pilgrim said:


> I shove as much power greens as I can in a ninja then add.
> One cup oatmeal
> Two eggs
> Banana
> ...



Damn bro. What a combo. Not so sure it really matters that much does it? I mean overall balance in the day is what I strive for personally.


----------



## pilgrim (Oct 16, 2014)

I don't know. At my age I want to make sure I'm not waisting my work out buy not getting all the nutrients I need   And yes some times I shit dry oatmeal cakes


----------



## juuced (Oct 16, 2014)

post work out you want quick absorbtion of your protein and carbs.   All those greens with slow down digestion. So you want a whey protein and a easily digested simple carb.  like Gatoraide.

So what I do is whey protein and Gatoraide simple shake right after work out.  After that I work on the more complex part of my diet.


----------



## trodizzle (Oct 16, 2014)

juuced said:


> post work out you want quick absorbtion of your protein and carbs.   All those greens with slow down digestion. So you want a whey protein and a easily digested simple carb.  like Gatoraide.
> 
> So what I do is whey protein and Gatoraide simple shake right after work out.  After that I work on the more complex part of my diet.




This sounds logical.

You aren't mixing your protonz powder in with your gatorade are you? If so, what flavor combo?


----------



## pilgrim (Oct 16, 2014)

Thanks that was what I was looking for then I guess I can do shake with all the other stuff between breakfast and lunch


----------



## Pinkbear (Oct 16, 2014)

I read somewhere that raw eggs.. (I'm guessing this goes in the shake?) Isnt as good as you think

It was something about uncooked eggs your body doesn't break them down as well so you actually lose the nutes compared to cooking them

I used to throw 4-6/egg whites in my ahakes


----------



## juuced (Oct 17, 2014)

trodizzle said:


> This sounds logical.
> 
> You aren't mixing your protonz powder in with your gatorade are you? If so, what flavor combo?



I like orange gatorade with my vanilla whey protein.  This combo makes it taste like and Orange Julious or orange cream sickle ice cream.   yummmy !


----------



## gymrat827 (Oct 17, 2014)

Pinkbear said:


> I read somewhere that raw eggs.. (I'm guessing this goes in the shake?) Isnt as good as you think
> 
> It was something about uncooked eggs your body doesn't break them down as well so you actually lose the nutes compared to cooking them
> 
> I used to throw 4-6/egg whites in my ahakes



i use a small dash of liquid egg white in mine.  i would say its about 1 tablespoon worth.


----------



## TheLupinator (Oct 17, 2014)

20g Whey Isolate + 8grams BCAA (6:1:1 ratio) + Banana - Same as my pre-workout shake


Pre / Post shakes should be simple [Fast digesting protein + Free Form BCAA (High in Leucine) + Fast Digesting Carb] and should be used for a quick jolt to muscle protein synthesis so you don't go catabolic during or shortly after your workout. This along with supplying your body with a constant supply of protein / amino acids from actual food will get the most out of your workouts.


----------



## Manski (Oct 17, 2014)

juuced said:


> post work out you want quick absorbtion of your protein and carbs.   All those greens with slow down digestion. So you want a whey protein and a easily digested simple carb.  like Gatoraide.
> 
> So what I do is whey protein and Gatoraide simple shake right after work out.  After that I work on the more complex part of my diet.





TheLupinator said:


> 20g Whey Isolate + 8grams BCAA (6:1:1 ratio) + Banana - Same as my pre-workout shake
> 
> 
> Pre / Post shakes should be simple [Fast digesting protein + Free Form BCAA (High in Leucine) + Fast Digesting Carb] and should be used for a quick jolt to muscle protein synthesis so you don't go catabolic during or shortly after your workout. This along with supplying your body with a constant supply of protein / amino acids from actual food will get the most out of your workouts.


Yep, agree with this ! Then real food bout an hour and a half later.


----------



## trodizzle (Oct 17, 2014)

juuced said:


> I like orange gatorade with my vanilla whey protein.  This combo makes it taste like and Orange Julious or orange cream sickle ice cream.   yummmy !



I'll be damned. Great idea.


----------



## pilgrim (Oct 18, 2014)

Good feedback guys thanks


----------



## TriniJuice (Oct 19, 2014)

Fuk power greens...see if your blender can hangle this (probably not)

3 cups frozen broccoli
1can tuna (chilled/drained)
2-3cups OJ
1 tspoon Cinnamon
1scoop (unflavored) Protein powder

I take this pre-workout, best energy booster I've ever had


----------

